# FRIDAY PIXX



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

let's get it started....

my youngest made the ol' man proud. he won best of show in all grade levels in katy isd! you go, boy! we are still wondering where he got his talents from. not only did he do this piece, but he's yet to make a grade less than 94 on his report card. 


definitely, not a chip off the old block!

btw, he's only in 1st grade!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

A few from a recent trip to Perth/Fremantle 
The state is of home town buy Bon Scott and the skate board pic was taken emmediately after tearing up some chocolate ice cream. Of all the places in the world that I have had the chance to see this is by far the most similar to home. It's also the furthest away.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Your boy is getting big Al! 

1. My Moms best friend with my sons Mr Potato head glasses, lol
2. My Sister in Law seeing her son/my nephew off to Afganistan Tuesday
3. We got my Dads headstone set. Sure do miss him


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool pics Joey. Please pass my gratitude on to your nephew.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

*quick mother's day present*

i call it "Momma's sleeping babies", it was a quick sketch for her to add to her "dog rescue picture wall" , ya cant tell but there both sleeping in her arms the big dog is 60 lbs, the little one is 10 lbs.

the big dog was a deliberate hit and run and messed up its ear and the hidden side of his neck and will never heal correctly.

some humans should be ------------!

happy mother's day dear..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

my new ride


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I like new rides!


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)




----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Snapping shots at the O'reilly Spring Nationals.
Managed to catch a shot with ALL of the tree lights on at the same time. This only happens for a split second on a pro tree, especially with the LED lights.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Some recent trout.

Jamie and I at the VFW cookoff in League City

Some more trout 

Building a patio cover at my bud place

Staying hydrated while working 

Just about finished.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Found this on the side of the road this morning. I guess he partied to hard last night!


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

My Three Sons
The oldest first Legal Whiskey Drink...
LaSalle's Monument Indianola, Texas


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

*The new pup*

Triton


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I spent the last 9 days surveying tornado damage, and volunteering. I took hundreds of pics, here are just a few. Terrible destruction. Please pray for these folks.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Took the kids to Brazos Bend last saturday


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Choot im! Choot im!























































The staff were awesome. We know some of them, and had a bbq at the asst. chief's house last week. Lots of nice folks.


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

Took my daughter fishing after school. An afternnon she want soon forget. BIG BASS


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

New Toy, having a hard time figuring out where to mount beer holder.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

finally went fishing for a change instead of guiding...then we did a crawfish boil, then i passed out, my buddy bill with his redfish in 50mph winds.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*My Neice's Prom*

Yes, she gets her good looks from her Aunt Kim...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Saltwatersensations,
Did the carport come out square after that many beers?


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I got back on Wednesday from a week of hunting in Argentina. Sunrise pic I thought was cool.

boatlift thanks for the advice we had a great hunt.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Big ol lap dog.
Gettin ready for our wednesday poker tourn. in the cave.
AK-47 build


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Some pics of Cabo.......

fishing
booze cruz with a bunch of college drunks...lol
And our 16 yr anniversary cruise......best sunset Ive ever seen


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

My son Owen born 5-4-11. 4lbs 9oz


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

More pics of the girl child this week, she's growin up an thinks she's grown. Wife took a lot of these and she's had a thing for B/W lately so thats what ya get.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

*5 year Anniversary !*

Loving Maui !!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sure are a bunch of cute kids this week!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Our first home got it's foundation today!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*He is getting big!*

My first son Tripp, ....at the rate he is growing he will be driving the boat in a few weeks!!
HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

My 5 year old was trying to drive an RC truck and this old lady kept invading his personal space causing him to practically drive from shotgun. You would think it was coincident. But if you know Gabe, I'm pretty sure he was giving subtle hints of his displeasure.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

SeaTex said:


> My Three Sons
> The oldest first Legal Whiskey Drink...
> LaSalle's Monument Indianola, Texas


Nice shirts. WHOOP!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

1 the wife, in the middle 
2 at the bar
3 porkchop
4 lil ine eating the remote
5&6 kinkjou on the couch
7&8 my lil one on her bday


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

more of lil ones bday!!
and sum buuugs!!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Artifishual said:


>


That is a great pic.. WT?


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> New Toy, having a hard time figuring out where to mount beer holder.
> 
> View attachment 381451


very cool motard.


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

Tyler he has grown up fast where did the time go


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> New Toy, having a hard time figuring out where to mount beer holder.
> 
> View attachment 381451


That motard is sick. :brew:


----------



## Louisiana Longhorn (Nov 12, 2010)

Pics #1 and #2 are from last weeks trip to Table Rock. Showed how fast the water was rising. 22 feet in just a little over a day and a half...water is supposed to be about 150' from where the boat is tied up.

Pic #3 is just a fun day...letting the baby girl "drive" the boat on Toledo Bend! Great way to spend the afternoon!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Went on the boat for a couple hours today and these are my two fishy's!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Went on the boat for a couple hours today and these are my two fishy's!


Fish ?.....what fish ? :spineyes:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Fish ?.....what fish ? :spineyes:


TOB's


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Went on the boat for a couple hours today and these are my two fishy's!


Definitely a couple of nice ones! :smile:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Having a backyard pit made, it will be done tomorrow. To give some perspective that is a 30in main x 60in


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

:spineyes:


Blk Jck 224 said:


> Definitely a couple of nice ones! :smile:


:spineyes:Yep


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Went on the boat for a couple hours today and these are my two fishy's!


Thats some tig ole bitties


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Went on the boat for a couple hours today and these are my two fishy's!


Natural bait or fake bait???


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Fish ?.....what fish ? :spineyes:





CORNHUSKER said:


> TOB's





ShallowSport24 said:


> :spineyes:
> 
> :spineyes:Yep





King Ding-A-Ling said:


> Thats some tig ole bitties





Haute Pursuit said:


> Natural bait or fake bait???


Bunch of perverts.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Went on the boat for a couple hours today and these are my two fishy's!


WOW those are huuuuuuuuuuuge! :brew:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Huh???


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

My and my honey in front of the pond at our ranch.
Just a randon picture of me and my honey.
The rock house that is on our ranch. 
The kids and I in front of the San Gabriel river that runs through our property.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok..going to try to copy/paste this pic..it worked in Support of Troops forum!! My son is on a plane right now on his way back to Afghanistan. We only got to go fishing once while I was in colorado (no bites) ..he went back and this is what he got..he went to Pueblo State Park...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Lotsa cool kid pics this week! 

Our new baby! Thanks Capt. C and Lucretia! 

Someone else has taken an interest in our new baby! :biggrin: 

Coonarse Yeti

AB with over 2 dozen big crabs off the dock again

Sargent surf while ago

Mockingbird eggs are done

Got another cover pic...awaiting EJ's approval! ; )


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> New Toy, having a hard time figuring out where to mount beer holder.
> 
> View attachment 381451


Don't take this the wrong way but I'll let you ride mine if you let me ride yours!

Awesome bike!


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

sighs...


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

jamisjockey said:


> Choot im! Choot im!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

( HotRod; "SIL seeing her son/my nephew off to Afganistan Tuesday" post#3 )

A fine looking Marine. Our prayers are with him and ask him to give 2cool a yell back when he gets a good footing in-country. He has many friends here. Gods speed.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

My Baby Girl snoozing on the Couch


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

( SaltWaterSensation; "Building a patio cover at my bud place" )

SWS, To sturdy the cover a bit better when it begins to scoop the flowing roof
rain water, I would add at least four diagonals coming this way, two near the house and two on the near corners.  just saying.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Bunch of perverts.


MMMM HMMMM,NICE FITTIES.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Went on the boat for a couple hours today and these are my two fishy's!


today, 4/26 ????

Nice fish......


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Pasadena1944 said:


> today, 4/26 ????
> 
> Nice fish......


You fail....lol


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

slabnabbin said:


> Our first home got it's foundation today!


Went through that process last year! Have fun and don't cut cut them any slack. Who's building your house?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

twoZJs said:


> ( SaltWaterSensation; "Building a patio cover at my bud place" )
> 
> SWS, To sturdy the cover a bit better when it begins to scoop the flowing roof
> rain water, I would add at least four diagonals coming this way, two near the house and two on the near corners.  just saying.


 By "coming this way", do you mean toward Rosenberg?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> By "coming this way", do you mean toward Rosenberg?


Not if he mentioned RAIN in the sentence, sho aint none of that stuff here! The mocking birds are dancin in the sprinkler as we speak.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*roof day*

little at a time


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> By "coming this way", do you mean toward Rosenberg?


Yep! you go it. :headknock


----------

